# 66 y.o. survives Mt Rainier



## legalskier (Jan 17, 2012)

_*Missing 66-year-old Rainier hiker found alive *
Yong Chun Kim of Tacoma spent two nights in harsh conditions 
Yong Chun Kim, the snowshoe hiker who became separated from his hiking club on Mount Rainier Saturday, was found alive Monday afternoon by rescue workers. Kim had no overnight gear but managed to survive two nights at below-freezing temperatures. ***_
Full story: http://www.q13fox.com/news/kcpq-sea...shoe-hike-on-rainier-20120115,0,6726113.story

Nice to see one of these stories with a happy ending for a change.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 17, 2012)

From what I've read, he is lucky to be off the mountain now.  I saw they are expecting some outragious amounts of snow there over the next several days.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Jessy (Jan 18, 2012)

Two nights without night equipment.. how did he survive?
:-o  :-oGod blessed him! Usally,  after two night without tents or 
sleeping bag,rescue workers finds only frozen people. he's a very lucky, or very strong and skillful - or both - man!


----------



## catskills (Jan 21, 2012)

Sow caves even a primitive one can create an environment over 45 degrees out of the wind.  Trying to start a fire by burning your clothes is not something you want to try.  



How to build a snow cave   An elevated sleeping platform is the most important feature you can add to your shelter. This allows you to be nearer the warmer air in the upper part of the cave


----------



## Jessy (Jan 22, 2012)

:-o
Yong Chun Kim did someting similar?


----------

